# Cooper Draught...recipe Ideas Please...



## simpletotoro (1/4/07)

hi..
just bought a coopers draught kit from wollies...on special...
firstly anyone tell whats the difference between a draught kit and lager kit...and/or a pale ale kit..

secondly...i'm thinking of hopping her up with willamette ...but am open to ideas ...anyone please..?
i got the following hops...heaps of cascade...willamette...amarillo...and some saaz but would rather not use the saaz as i am also droping down a wheat beer and want to use them for that...heaps of ldm ..dextrose and malto dextrose...and some crystal grain...

thanks simpletotoro


----------



## rough60 (1/4/07)

Coopers draught is an ok starting kit, try adding a tin of coopers light extract, steep some Amarillo (8-9%AA) about 15g for 10 mins, and dry hop some Amarillo, use US56 yeast, should be nice. If you want some more bitterness boil the light extract with a high AA hop, maybe get some POR.
For the wheat beer, definately leave out the maltodextrine, add .7kg LME and .4kg wheat, and say 250g crystal (80 ebc), throw in a fair amount of saaz dry hop, add a kolsch yeast, try whitelabs #WLP029 or Saf K-97 as a backup. (This is assuming you are using a can that is already bittered.)


----------



## simpletotoro (2/4/07)

rough60 said:


> Coopers draught is an ok starting kit, try adding a tin of coopers light extract, steep some Amarillo (8-9%AA) about 15g for 10 mins, and dry hop some Amarillo, use US56 yeast, should be nice. If you want some more bitterness boil the light extract with a high AA hop, maybe get some POR.
> For the wheat beer, definately leave out the maltodextrine, add .7kg LME and .4kg wheat, and say 250g crystal (80 ebc), throw in a fair amount of saaz dry hop, add a kolsch yeast, try whitelabs #WLP029 or Saf K-97 as a backup. (This is assuming you are using a can that is already bittered.)


cheers for the reply...you got me thinking a bit so i had a hunt around and found this recipe...well almost modified it a little...supposed to something like a pommie bitter :unsure: ...we'll see...had fun with it anyway...

INGREDIENTS: Tin: Coopers Draught (1.7kg)

Sugars: 500g Light Dried Malt*, 300g dextrose, 
200g brown sugar, 200g* malto dextrin. 
Hops saaz 10g @25 mins
Cascade 18 g @25 mins
 Amarillo 6 grams @ 25 mins
Cascade 12 g @10 mins
Willamette 18 g @10 mins
Cascade 6 g @2 mins
Willamette 6 g @2 mins

Yeast: coopers draught yeast (18/c)#

Grains: crystal 250 g

i discovered i only had 10 g of saaz left so i bunged it in for bittering...to save on cascade...

cheers simpletotoro


----------



## rough60 (3/4/07)

That sounds pretty tastey it will have heaps of hop flavour and aroma with those hop additions.
It will be more like an American style with those hops you used, rather than English.
Post up how it tatses when you try it.
Cheers.


----------



## simpletotoro (3/4/07)

rough60 said:


> Post up how it tatses when you try it.
> Cheers.


yeah okay i will...no worries
cheers simpletotoro


----------

